# No funcionan las teclas de mi teléfono inalámbrico Panasonic



## caliche (Mar 12, 2005)

Hola, alguien sabe que le puede estar pasando al teléfono  
aunque funciona bien, para marcar se la deben oprimir muy duro las teclas y a veces marca el mismo numero dos veces.
Agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2005)

Caliche, la falla en tu teléfono es debida a que los contactos de las teclas están sucios, destapa el teléfono y limpia cuidadosamente la tarjeta electrónica con alcohol isopropilico y las teclas con agua jabonosa, pero debe ser un jabón suave ya que puedes desprender la capa de carbón que hay en cada tecla.
Si después de esto el teléfono sigue fallando, repasa con un lápiz de punta blanda la película de carbón de las teclas.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## caliche (Mar 14, 2005)

ya lo puede arreglar, gracias por el consejo  

aunque me fue dificil encontar el alcohol isopropilico, en las drogerias no lo venden, lo compre donde venden productos quimicos.

salu2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Ese es un problema muy común en todos los teléfonos inalámbricos, me imagino que debe ser porque la forma de su carcasa que permite agarrado con toda la mano.


----------

